# Dudley Civil Service test (non-civil service town)



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Alright.....I hope someone out there is in the same boat as me....

I signed up for the Civil Service test, and for Dudley's contracted test.

My question is this....

If I signed up for both tests....and they are both scheduled for the same day.....does Dudley use the score from the state test to apply to their separate list?
Do I take a separate test?

I find it kind of screwy that I paid an extra test fee...One for the state-wide and one for Dudley.....for Dudley just to simply use the score I get on the statewide test.... 

I mean, if its a shot at me getting on, then its worth it....but still seems kind of screwy...I never heard of this mess before...


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

No, Dudley is a non-civil service town and they administer thier own test used for hiring. The civil service test is for civil service towns only. Dudley will not and can not use your civil service test score for their hiring purpose, in fact they would have no clue what you got. Hope that helps.


----------



## redpara (Jun 7, 2004)

Heads up; "Dudley is the lowest paying department in central Mass and laid off 2 full timers last year". quote from a local (weekly) paper. They also are without a contract and have requested laid.

Take the Civil Service test if they both fall on the same day, good luck!


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

As someone who lives near Dudley, I would stay away from that department. The Officers are fine, its the funding and politics. One Police Officer was laid off then hired back, then I think laid off again. Basically there is a civilian police officer commitee (or board) which selects appropriate canidates. Bottome line is this alot of EXCESSIVE political stuff to become a police officer in town. Also lack of funding is killing the department. I have nothing against reserves using to fill in a shift here and there, and during emergencies, but being used as a primary patrol officer on an almost daily basis is an insult to the full-time police officers who worked hard to get to their status, and its would be = to saying a LPN is = to RN when your talking about nursing. Hiring more full-time officers to bring the department back up to somewhat adequete staffing would intensly benefit the reserves, since like most small towns they tend to hire full-timers off of the reserve list. With both school districts asking for more money, at a time in which the town of dudley's budget barely turned Black again. Only 2 things at this point will make the hiring of more police officers a reality.

1. A Tax Override (Doubtful because it has never happened, and they would have to keep raising taxes to keep up with rising costs)

2. Intensive Federal or State aid, which would last for a long time. 2 officers were laid off, then rehired when the state came in with some aid to fund them. However, that only lasted about a year, then those 2 officers were laid off again.

Check out www.webstertimes.net for an article about what I mentioned.


----------

